# GM Techlink has some info on the diesel motor



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope this link works. It's on the GM Techlink website.

New 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Engine


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Works, Good find.


----------

